# Another Northampton to London ride - Sat. 12th May



## Flying Dodo (6 Apr 2012)

This is another LonJog "training" ride, but all are welcome.

This won't follow the same path as the previous ride, as it goes more easterly, so stays on the other side of the A5. It will be slightly hillier, but a similar mileage, at 76 miles and only 1 drag of a hill with a 10% gradient in Kimpton, with everything else less than that.

After escaping Northampton, the route heads out into the rolling countryside through Horton, skirting around Newport Pagnell, and then joins onto a route I've used a number of times before, such as on my Leicester rides, to go past Cranfield Airfield, Marston Moretaine, Flitwick, Barton-Le-Clay, avoiding Luton (trust me, it's for your own good), South Mimms and then down through Barnet to London.

The lunch stop will be around Barton-Le-Clay just before the half way mark, and we'll stop off at a supermarket later on, for re-fuelling.

As before, rolling average will be 12-13 mph, so not a super speedy ride and no-one will be left behind. Plenty of bail out points, as we generally are within 3 miles of a railway station for most of the ride.


Edit - sorry, forgot to say the start time, which will be 10.30 as per last time.


----------



## Becs (6 Apr 2012)

If I can get the fitness back up to scratch over the next month or so I might join you for this one - or at least part of it. Will probably have to ride the tourer though but I'll look into putting some skinnier tyres/wheels on it. Might have to walk some of the hills though!


----------



## velovoice (6 Apr 2012)

Me please, Adam. Hope to have some hill 'training' under my belt by then.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Apr 2012)

Excellent!

PS This ride is also open to people not called Rebecca.


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Apr 2012)

In the diary. Having had to miss the Felpham ride I'm feeling a little anxious.


----------



## Mice (6 Apr 2012)

Yes Please FD - thank you very much! The last one was great and I have a new gear cable which is working a treat!

M


----------



## velovoice (6 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Excellent!
> 
> PS This ride is also open to people not called Rebecca.


 
PPS. This ride is also open to men.


----------



## iZaP (7 Apr 2012)

Anyone knows if £6 is the cheapest option you can get right now for a train ticket from london to northampton for this date?

Or...I can always cycle to there


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Apr 2012)

It won't get any cheaper than that!

Edit - clearly I was wrong.


----------



## redflightuk (7 Apr 2012)

In the diary Adam. I'll ride up again and hope i'll be able to see where i'm going this time.(no fog please)


----------



## martint235 (7 Apr 2012)

Adam, what time is it starting?

I'm only thinking about it at the mo as I was planning on riding out to Harwich that weekend to meet Auntie Helen on her way back in to London from Berlin but that's subject to date variations depending on how they are doing en route.


----------



## redflightuk (7 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Adam, what time is it starting?


I think we set off about 10:30 last time Martin


----------



## kimble (7 Apr 2012)

I enjoyed the last one, but no can do. I'm going to be attempting a 300k audax instead...


----------



## redflightuk (7 Apr 2012)

kimble said:


> I enjoyed the last one, but no can do. I'm going to be attempting a 300k audax instead...


Good luck.


----------



## StuAff (7 Apr 2012)

kimble said:


> I enjoyed the last one, but no can do. I'm going to be attempting a 300k audax instead...


Good luck! That's more miles than I've done in one go to date...


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> PPS. This ride is also open to men.


 
Good job I'm not the jealous type.


----------



## ianmac62 (8 Apr 2012)

Yes please, FD.

I'll ride "in reverse" - pedal from Northampton to London and then evening train back to Northampton.

My friends at London Midland have a "sale" on at the moment and I've bought an anytime single for my evening journey for £10.84.

If you visit the London Midland site you'll see a banner for "sale" which says it finishes on 7th May. This is the date they stop *selling* the tickets; you can *travel* upto 31st May. So they're selling "sale" advance tickets for the day of the ride at £3.00 (without a rail card!) for the 0845 and the 0913 services from Euston which arrive in Northampton at 1005 and 1012 respectively.

Looks like a bargain to me!


----------



## GM (8 Apr 2012)

Thanks for that Ian, just booked the 0913. Looking forward to this ride again FD!!!


----------



## redflightuk (8 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Marston Moretaine


When i rode up last time they've put a roundabout at the crossroads with the A507 just past Millbrook and if very busy an alternate route on a cycle track.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Apr 2012)

It's fine. In fact, the new roundabout makes it easier to get across compared with before.


----------



## User10571 (8 Apr 2012)

*Strokes chin thoughtfully and looks at ticket prices to Northampton*


----------



## StuAff (8 Apr 2012)

Chin stroked. Bargaintastic ticket for the 9.13 booked.


----------



## wanda2010 (8 Apr 2012)

Moi aussi (without the chin stroking)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2012)

I'll rock up if I may.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2012)

roughly what time should we be back at Northampton....?


----------



## User10571 (8 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> *Strokes chin thoughtfully and looks at ticket prices to Northampton*


Tickety-boo booked on the 08:54.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> roughly what time should we be back at Northampton....?


 
If you mean for the start, that's 10.30. But we don't go back to Northampton - that's why it's a ride from Northampton to London.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> If you mean for the start, that's 10.30. But we don't go back to Northampton - that's why it's a ride from Northampton to London.


Aha! Doh! and other exclamations.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> I'm on the 8.54 as well - no bike spaces left of the 9.13. Anyone cycling between Victoria and Euston?


yes


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> That's good, as long as you know the way! I'll be arriving at Victoria at 7.58 am - does that mean I can tag along?


I know a way. Might not be 'the' way. Always happy to ride in company. (I'm winging it re the bike reservations btw)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2012)

Oh well. That was fun. LloydsTSB have identified my buying railway tickets online as suspected fraudulent activity and have blocked my debit card. Ho hum.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Oh well. That was fun. LloydsTSB have identified my buying railway tickets online as suspected fraudulent activity and have blocked my debit card. Ho hum.


 
Well, if you will have a sig line of a Taliban Wheeler, you were bound to be found out eventually.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Apr 2012)

The approximate route we'll be taking is shown here. Around 76 miles in total.


----------



## Mice (8 Apr 2012)

Ticket booked! Huzzaahhhhh!!

M 

Hmmmm - just remembered that excellent lunch stop last time. Expectations are suitably high!!!


----------



## redflightuk (9 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> It's fine. In fact, the new roundabout makes it easier to get across compared with before.


Agree 100%. I was just thinking it's handy for people not so confident at busier times to get across.


Flying Dodo said:


> The approximate route we'll be taking is shown here. Around 76 miles in total.


 That's the route i'll be riding up to come back down again.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Apr 2012)

Mice said:


> Ticket booked! Huzzaahhhhh!!
> 
> M
> 
> Hmmmm - just remembered that excellent lunch stop last time. Expectations are suitably high!!!


 

I'm a bit worried by this, as I wouldn't want to let a young lady such as yourself down. I think it's called performance anxiety. It can be a bit of a concern to us men.

Please bear in mind that past performance is not necessarily a guide to the future and the enjoyment value of lunches may go up or down.


----------



## User10571 (9 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'm a bit worried by this, as I wouldn't want to let a young lady such as yourself down. I think it's called performance anxiety.
> 
> Please bear in mind that past performance is not necessarily a guide to the future and the enjoyment value of lunches may go up or down.


You work in finance. don't you? J


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Apr 2012)

We could be up for this too. An amount of diary checking is needed thobut.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> You work in finance. don't you? J


 
It's best to give a risk warning up front.


----------



## pablo666 (9 Apr 2012)

Any chance you can post the route? Would love to try this but doubt I'm fit enough or likely to get fit enough before May. Could aim for later if I had route, to check out myself. Cheeky I know


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Apr 2012)

pablo666 said:


> Any chance you can post the route? Would love to try this but doubt I'm fit enough or likely to get fit enough before May. Could aim for later if I had route, to check out myself. Cheeky I know


 
No problem - please see comment 36 on the previous page.


----------



## Mice (9 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Please bear in mind that past performance is not necessarily a guide to the future and the enjoyment value of lunches may go up or down.


----------



## pablo666 (9 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> No problem - please see comment 36 on the previous page.


 
Many thanks I missed that! What's that bit on the A6 like? Google street view shows a small footpath, is that the preferred position? I worry about A road traffic.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Apr 2012)

It's only a short bit on the A6, which is dual carriageway, and on that stretch leading up to a roundabout, isn't a problem.


----------



## PippaG (12 Apr 2012)

Adamski and I are up for this. We're booked on the 0854 train. See you all then.


----------



## Bromptonaut (16 Apr 2012)

Might be up for this in the start from home and return sense. What's the start point?


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Apr 2012)

Northampton Railway Station - 10.30


----------



## CharlieB (19 Apr 2012)

FD - I'm up for this, I took delivery of a new frame this morning, and hopefully the rest of the bike will be assembled and fettled in time.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Apr 2012)

Can you count me on on this please too FD, thanks.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Apr 2012)

Excellent.

Lunch stop will be sorted this weekend (hopefully).


----------



## velovoice (19 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Lunch stop will be sorted this weekend (hopefully).


...unless the rain's so bad we dive (pun intended) into the first available pub and don't come out again.


----------



## StuAff (19 Apr 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Can you count me on on this please too FD, thanks.


 
 OMG! OMG!

Seriously though, it'll be good to see you again. Try not to get inebriated the night before.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Apr 2012)

StuAff said:


> OMG! OMG!
> 
> Seriously though, it'll be good to see you again. Try not to get inebriated the night before.


 
Thanks, and likewise..

But why, whats the night before? *checks diary*... Ohhhhh, yeah... hehehehe. Were see..


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 May 2012)

Okay, am just about to buy the train ticket (shudders) to Northampton.. however, it sais theres no bike spaces.. does this matter?


----------



## Tim Hall (1 May 2012)

It didn't last time, assuming you're on a London Midland service. A winning smile and bit of tactical bike distribution, as instructed by the Nice Man on The Platform worked wonders.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 May 2012)

Tim, dear Sir, you have just saved me money on booking the train, I got a £3 bargain! Many thanks. Never used or heard about London Midland before.

I am booked in to arrive at 0905hrs. Tis early, one knows, but it gives me time to find an eatery and do some munching.. 

Cya all then.


----------



## Mark Grant (1 May 2012)

Put me on the list please.
I've just booked a 3 quid ticket.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 May 2012)

3 quid? All I can see is 6 quid on the National Rail website. Where are these half price bargains?


----------



## Mark Grant (1 May 2012)

Went on the London Midland site, it was £6 on the Southern site.


----------



## Mice (1 May 2012)

TimHall - you owe Mark Grant £3!!!


----------



## redjedi (2 May 2012)

With ticket prices that low it would be rude not to join you.

I'm booked on the wildly expensive but faster 9.13 train for £3.75, to try and spread the bike numbers around (no reservation).


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 May 2012)

Excellent! Looking forward to this. 

Albeit, I am still dubious of any of FD's rides... they always seem more lumpy than badly made cold gravy...


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 May 2012)

Good exercise for those thighs of yours, Mr Davy!


----------



## iZaP (7 May 2012)

I'm on the 08:54 train!


----------



## BrumJim (7 May 2012)

I think I may have a pass-out for this weekend.

A few quick questions. What time do you expect to finish, and whereabouts? Need to get back to Birmingham, so if you could give me a clue as to what train to catch, that would be helpful.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 May 2012)

I've just been counting up the numbers, and it's likely to be around 21 of us in total, so with that large a group, it will slow things up a bit, so I reckon we'll finish around 7 pm. I've got the ride ending at St Pancras station, simply because it then makes it easy for me to get back home! I'll point out the side road you'll need to take for a quiet route back to Euston station, for Birmingham trains (or you can then carry along Marylebone Road towards Marylebone station for cheaper, but slower trains).

The lunch stop is at The Lilley Arms which is after 41 miles, in Lilley. Although there are some nice pubs a bit before then, they would have been immediately before a steep hill, which I thought would be a bit cruel to inflict on everyone. As the lunch stop is past the halfway point, I don't reckon we'll be there until after 1.30 pm, so please can everyone ensure they've had a decent breakfast, and topped up their food levels by having something to eat before we set off. There is a small cafe in Northampton station for anyone arriving early by train, and we'll be meeting up outside the station entrance, aiming to leave by 10.30.


----------



## Bromptonaut (7 May 2012)

Just realised this clashes with the Origami Phoenix Ride so I'll withdraw my tentative eoi.


----------



## PippaG (7 May 2012)

I'm afraid I'm out of this ride. Sorry. I have to go and pick up one of my bikes from the mending shop.


----------



## Tim Hall (7 May 2012)

Can you add me and Mrs. Hall to the list? We're on the 0913.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 May 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> The approximate route we'll be taking is shown here. Around 76 miles in total.


 
FD, is this the final route (as will download to me Garminator) and with so many of us, can I reprise my referred roll as TEC please?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 May 2012)

I'm still in. Though I don't have a cycle reservation for the train, and I can't yet seem to persuade the ticket machine to give me the tickets I've bought....

(edit: and I'll be riding one sort of unsuitable bike or another as the black un is still hors de combat)


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 May 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Can you add me and Mrs. Hall to the list? We're on the 0913.


 
I had you on the list already!



PippaG said:


> I'm afraid I'm out of this ride. Sorry. I have to go and pick up one of my bikes from the mending shop.


 
Oh dear - nothing serious I hope.



GregCollins said:


> I'm still in. Though I don't have a cycle reservation for the train, and I can't yet seem to persuade the ticket machine to give me the tickets I've bought....


 
Glad you'll be coming along. I don't think it'll be an issue re the ticket reservation.



Davywalnuts said:


> FD, is this the final route (as will download to me Garminator) and with so many of us, can I reprise my referred roll as TEC please?


 
I've tweaked the route very slightly to knock off a mile or so, and flatten a hill, so the final route is shown here, and I'd be happy for you to roll along as TEC.


----------



## Mice (8 May 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> FD, is this the final route (as will download to me Garminator) and with so many of us, can I reprise my referred roll as TEC please?


 
What Marvellousness!!!

Mice


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 May 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've tweaked the route very slightly to knock off a mile or so, and flatten a hill, so the final route is shown here, and I'd be happy for you to roll along as TEC.


 
Excellant, thanks. New route looks slightly less of a AAA ride.. 

And if the weather is good, then I shall be Zebra'ing it...


----------



## redflightuk (9 May 2012)

Looking good for Saturday. Should be another century ride out and back.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 May 2012)

the weather pastcasters are claiming Mayvember will be on hold over the weekend. This is a good thing.


----------



## mistral (10 May 2012)

Adam

I'm planning on meeting you at the pub for lunch


----------



## CharlieB (10 May 2012)

I'm on the 08:54, but picking that train up at Berko (09:23).

I'm likely to bail out at the 64½ mile point at the RHer onto the A411 toward Elstree and on to Watford to go home. Does anyone know what that road's like, traffic-wise, width, etc.?


----------



## velovoice (10 May 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've tweaked the route very slightly to... flatten a hill...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 May 2012)

How do the hills on this route compare with a Turners or a Bury or a Ditchling?


----------



## BrumJim (10 May 2012)

I'm as good as a definite for this one now. I'll see you 10:30 at Northampton station unless you hear otherwise. Weather looks good for it.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> How do the hills on this route compare with a Turners or a Bury or a Ditchling?


 
I think, that they are all just inclines... you just have to work harder, or less...


----------



## velovoice (10 May 2012)

FD describes it as "rolling" - but see post#65 above.


----------



## redjedi (10 May 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> FD describes it as *"rolling"* - but see post#65 above.


Don't fall for that old chestnut


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 May 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> FD describes it as "rolling" - but see post#65 above.


Beware the adjective... A ride in Scottishland in May last year, the last 20km was described as undulating. We undulated up and down the height gain of four beacons. Not one metre was flat. Grown men wept.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 May 2012)

my planned direct train gets to victoria at 08:16. Is that intolerably/antagonistically late, in the eyes of the victoria cafe nero cycling crowd, to make the 09:13 from Euston?

If so say so and I'll get the earlier one....


----------



## redjedi (11 May 2012)

It's only 3 miles to Euston. I'm sure you can make it within an hour


----------



## velovoice (11 May 2012)

Greg - FD and I are meeting TMN at Victoria at 8am but we're on earlier trains from Euston (08.46 and 08.54). If you can make an earlier train to Victoria, we'd love to have you with us. Otherwise, see you at Northampton - the 09.13 train will get you there in good time.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 May 2012)

Oh why did I have to book the cheap cheap very early train.. I gotta leave home at 6:45am, which means being up at 6:15am, which given I dont wake up on a weekday till 8am, this is going to hurt... 

I hope the journeys pretty to make up for it as the sight of following 20 asses in lyrca for a whole day would be a clincher.. .


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh why did I have to book the cheap cheap very early train.. I gotta leave home at 6:45am, which means being up at 6:15am, which given I dont wake up on a weekday till 8am, this is going to hurt...
> 
> I hope the journeys pretty to make up for it as the sight of following 20 asses in lyrca for a whole day would be a clincher.. .


Well, you booked the train (I'll be leaving about the same time, luxury...!), and you volunteered to be TEC.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 May 2012)

I know... I cant eat brekkie too early so it suits my greedy stomach fine.. just not my sleeping pattern.. 

And I love being TEC, so I shouldnt grumble there really... but still, as it will be early, I will...


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> How do the hills on this route compare with a Turners or a Bury or a Ditchling?


 
There's one a few miles after the lunch stop which is almost as steep as Turner's Hill (but a lot shorter). There's nothing like Ditchling though.

However, as mentioned above, and as shown on the profile from the gpx route, the terrain is rolling so there will be lots of short ups and downs at times. There are some nice flat bits as well though, honest!


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 May 2012)

Looks like shorts weather tomorrow - don't forget the sun tan lotion.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 May 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Looks like shorts weather tomorrow - don't forget the sun tan lotion.


 
Was just thinking that, but was wondering if that was tempting fate...

Does Stu carry such items in that rucksack?


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Does Stu carry such items in that rucksack?


 
No one, not even Stu knows what resides in the deepest darkest recesses of his rucksack. But move the kitchen sink and I'm sure you will find some.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 May 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Looks like shorts weather tomorrow - don't forget the sun tan lotion.


Shorts. If only. Have to keep the scars covered.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 May 2012)

redjedi said:


> It's only 3 miles to Euston. I'm sure you can make it within an hour


Might be three miles when you do it. It isn't necessarily that short when I do.


----------



## Mice (11 May 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Greg - FD and I are meeting TMN at Victoria at 8am but we're on earlier trains from Euston (08.46 and 08.54). If you can make an earlier train to Victoria, we'd love to have you with us. Otherwise, see you at Northampton - the 09.13 train will get you there in good time.


 
Things are improving here - hoorahhhh!  Please can I join you at 8am at Victoria?

Mice


----------



## iZaP (11 May 2012)

Cycling from Croydon up to Euston, so if anyone is around anywhere, can tag in, or maybe I can tag in somewhere?  if not, see you in Northampton!


----------



## User10571 (11 May 2012)

I'm cycling up to Northampton. 
Setting off just after midnight.


----------



## iZaP (11 May 2012)

User10571 said:


> I'm cycling up to Northampton.
> Setting off just after midnight.


Just opened up a corona bottle, thinking it might be a nice idea...could I join?


----------



## User10571 (11 May 2012)

iZaP said:


> Just opened up a corona bottle, thinking it might be a nice idea...could I join?


When you've finished that one, open another .


----------



## iZaP (11 May 2012)

User10571 said:


> When you've finished that one, open another .


 
This is my second one


----------



## User10571 (11 May 2012)

iZaP said:


> This is my second one


Good man.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> I see, Greg - you were planning to lead me astray then .


I'll tell you the story on the ride tomorrow.....


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2012)

User10571 said:


> I'm cycling up to Northampton.
> Setting off just after midnight.


Chapeau!


----------



## User10571 (11 May 2012)

StuAff said:


> Chapeau!


On fixed.

EDIT: This (and some other) post may contain traces of lies.


----------



## ianmac62 (11 May 2012)

Looking forward to tomorrow. I'll be going to Euston for a London Midland train back to Northampton at the end.


----------



## StuAff (11 May 2012)

User10571 said:


> On fixed.
> 
> EDIT: This (and some other) post may contain traces of lies.


What you mean is, you might have decided that you'd rather follow Arnold's example


----------



## redflightuk (12 May 2012)

Morning all. Nice blue sky out there. Just about to have some brekkie then off to give Red his. I'm on the 6:30 vortex to Northampton, see you all at the station.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 May 2012)

Well. I'm up. That's a start I guess.


----------



## User10571 (12 May 2012)

I've already started. So that's an up.


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2012)

Up. Breakfasted. To station shortly.


----------



## Mice (12 May 2012)

My arm is not as recovered as I thought it was. Am going to have to miss out on this ride. Have a great day. Am seriously unamused as it was a great ride last time. M


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 May 2012)

to the station!


----------



## ianmac62 (12 May 2012)

Don't forget sun-cream. I spectated at the County Ground, Northampton, yesterday (West Indian Tourists v England Lions) and have woken up this morning to discover that a broad-brimmed hat had not prevented me catching the sun. And it's a lot less cloudy today!


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 May 2012)

Ohh yes, it's glorious out there, today's going to be gorgeous! Should have packed sunscreen.. 

Any how, am at Leighton Buzzard, so, not long till Northampton, when I can finally have brekkie, am hank!

Cya all shortly.


----------



## redjedi (12 May 2012)

Davey in first to arrive at ride start shocker!


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 May 2012)

Haha, I know!! Am in shock too!


----------



## martint235 (12 May 2012)

redjedi said:


> Davey in first to arrive at ride start shocker!


Davey making it to the start at all on a Saturday is pretty shocking!! 

Have a good ride!!


----------



## BrumJim (12 May 2012)

On train on the way home.
That was a fantastic ride. Thanks to all involved. Weather was about as good as you can ask for, company was great, and a few demons laid to rest.
A more comprehensive report will follow when I have had some sleep.


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2012)

BrumJim said:


> On train on the way home.
> That was a fantastic ride. Thanks to all involved. Weather was about as good as you can ask for, company was great, and *a few demons laid to rest.*
> A more comprehensive report will follow when I have had some sleep.


 
Wow! Did you leave Davy and his shorts in a ditch?


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 May 2012)

That was a fab ride, boy, is it great to be back in the saddle.

Many thanks to FD for a great ride and organization and everyone else for keeping it fun, great to see you all.

Am burnt, but 110.20 miles, first ton up this year, very chuffed with that I am.

Can't tell you much more as did most of the ride on my own, was a naughty boy... ;-). Haha, but all great non the less. 

Cya ya all on the next ride!


----------



## CharlieB (12 May 2012)

Thank you Adam and all for a fine day's outing. A lot (A LOT) of bright yellow fields. 
Why are people so rude about Newport Pagnall? I liked it so much I went back for a second look. 
88 1/2 miles for me today, and a well earned hot bath. 
Oh, dag nabbit, I've just dropped my iPh


----------



## User10571 (12 May 2012)

What a fine ride that was!
Weather couldn't be better.
Wind direction: Check.
Excellent food stop which coped well in the face of adversity.
Plus the added bonus of one of 'User10571's tours of the unusual' because I was enjoying myself so much towards the end, I didn't want the day to finish.
Thank you muchly Adam and all those on the ride.
However, end it must, but not before I've been the beneficiary of some excellent hospitality from two soon to be emigres from another place.
I've just returned home and plunged my place into inky darkness when I turned on the hall light (dodgy eastern european blub, I expect).
Thing is, I don't appear to have any 5 amp fuse wire in the house - And I think The Claud knows why.....
And Kit-Kat wrappers no longer work as a substitute since they stopped putting them in tin foil.

Half a mile over an imperial ton for me today. Add that to yesterday's seventy something - and I think I'll be sleeping soundly tonight.

Edit: Having just exited the bath I've found that despite donning SPF36 this morning, I am burnt in places I'd rather not be. The Nivea after sun (with extra aloa vera) which lives in the fridge, has been deployed.


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2012)

Splendid day indeed. And a tailwind the whole way....!!! 82.74 miles Northampton-Waterloo (this month's ton will have to wait). Not entirely sure what happened with the navigation fails. First some of us managed to divert via South Mimms, then I managed to divert from them....before finding my way back onto the route and catching up with Adam's now reduced group. Never mind. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mark Grant (12 May 2012)

A very nice ride, thanks Adam.
Congrats to BrumJim for his imperial century and his metric double century.
Lovely weather, great company & a good lunch stop.
I'll post some pics when Photobucket has finished its work, though I expect it will freeze on the last frame and I'll have to start again!
110 miles for me.


----------



## redflightuk (13 May 2012)

103.9 miles for the day.
Left home just before 6, and after a quick visit to the stables i set off @ 6:31. I was only 2 miles from the route so it was an out and back ride along some very nice roads. Have to agree with Charlie Newport Pagnall Is not bad and the road from Northampton is nice and rolling. I didn't know about the cycle track on the big roundabout on the edge of Northampton but i had no trouble with the traffic coming into town. Arriving at the station just after 10 i couldn't see anyone, Ian turned up a minute or two later and i spotted all the others at the coffee shop inside the station. 10:30 and we were off, back the way i had just come. Some nice fast long stretches on the 13 mile road back to Newport Pagnall and nice lanes all the way apart from the rough surface as you come out of Lilley. The food and drink went down well at the pub, i was going to peel off in Whitwell at the right turn but thought i'd carry on to Kimpton(like the downhill bit to the church)and peeled off there. Both junctions are only 2 miles from the stables. That turned out to be a good call as they had the roads closed the other side of Whitwell for resurfacing, I had to weave my way through low loaders and lorries full of chippings as they were using the lane to the farm as a lorry park. 
Safely home by 7 after feeding Red. 
Thanks for organising Adam and see you all soon.


----------



## mistral (13 May 2012)

Another highly enjoyable FD ride, thanks Adam.

Good ride up to meet everyone at the Lilley Arms, delightful garden, lunch and company - of course.

Good pace on the return leg. Left the ride around Archway to head west and on to home. 104 miles in total with 4500 ft of ascent.


----------



## Mark Grant (13 May 2012)

Not too far from the start.





Brumjims Imperial century.




Obligatory celebration pic.




Back to the smoke.

All my pictures are HERE I think that I got everyone.


----------



## GM (13 May 2012)

Great photos Mark! a good record of a great day out with nice people, big thanks to Adam and tecs. I seem to have got off light with a mere 75 miles.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 May 2012)

Brilliant ride. Sublime. Both gears fully employed. Excellent company (special mention to Charlie and Ian who are great at encouraging this great lump). Wonderful route. WONDERFUL lunch. Met up with two cyclists just back from Girona, with their bikes in hard cases, at Gatwick after parting company with Jenny. I was agog at the training camp they'd just attended, there were agog at tales of CC, FNRttC and FD's splendid rape seed ride. The lads from Barnet Ian and I spoke to just beofre the motorway were full of admiration; it's that charity ride thing, people always look at you twice when you say "it's just for fun and the craic"

Loved the way life flicks a switch at High Barnet and in the space of 500m you go from rural village feel to full on that Landan. Loved the detours round the back of deserted Kings X and the banter with the Asian kids that put us going in the right direction, and riding past St Pancras old Church and seeing the international station and thinking, 'this was a rural village outside London when that Church was built'.

View of the Shard at Archway made me go "W-H-O-A' the light was hitting it just so.

Does anyone want to do a list of what the participants real names are so when we meet again, or speak of them to others we do it with real names....?

Factor 50 failure on right calf and left wrist and given my farmers tan must stay below the knee this summer, 'the scars' he cried, 'the scars' I look a bit stupid. Nothing new under the sun, they say.

Adam, thank you so much. User10571, thanks for the lead into town.


----------



## redjedi (13 May 2012)

Thanks for the rise Adam, a wonderful route which I will definitely do again soon.
Great turn out and everything went fairly smoothly until the garminators struck several times in the last 12 miles. 92 miles on the clock and so tired I went straight to bed after a couple of pints of rehydration fluids.


----------



## redjedi (13 May 2012)

Nice pictures Mark..but






I don't remember this bridge, were we on the same ride?


----------



## User10571 (13 May 2012)

redjedi said:


> Nice pictures Mark..but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That bridge was part of 'User10571's tour of the unusual (Part I)' - which John was kind enough to lead, with his superior local knowledge, at that point.

Excellent photies, Mark. Thanks.


----------



## User10571 (13 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> ..... User10571, thanks for the lead into town.


 
Your kind words conceal my frustration with the fallibility of my in-built gyro-compass.

It was clearly having both the afternoon, and evening off, yesterday.


----------



## BrumJim (13 May 2012)

Wow!
Back home, in front of my computer and ready to write.
My day started in Birmingham. 50 miles later and I was at the meeting point in Northampton, and I knew that it was going to be a good day. The sun was shining brightly, the air was cool and refreshing, the clouds white and fluffy, and the birds singing joyfully.
Met up with various people at the station, only a few of which I can match up to their forum names. After a hearty breakfast top-up we left.

Nice pace, good company, and great route. Forgot to pick up my new car from the factory near Newport Pagnell, but the village was lovely:






Great stop for lunch - food filled a hole and the Lilley Arms coped admirably with 20 hungry cyclists descending on them in a bunch. And very welcome too after that big climb up the Chilterns.

A few wayward detours, and we finally made it to London.

Firstly sorry for the over-enthusiastic cheers at 100 miles. I didn't realise how much it meant to me in cracking my first imperial ton until it happened. It just felt like a tremendous weight of my shoulders, a blessed relief. The 200k was also celebrated, but with more joy than relief, and have confused several North London drivers and pedestrians, who are probably still wondering why a cyclist delivers a single fisted salute whilst otherwise pedalling nonchalantly down the A1.

Secondly, big thanks to those who organised the ride, set the route, led it where necessary, and looked after the rest. Big respect if you did it on a fixie, and even more so if you did it on a tandem whilst the bloke behind free-wheeled and smiled!

Rest of my photographs are here. Not many, and not great quality, but they are here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/116568...ptonToLondonRide?authkey=Gv1sRgCI6ylOfPwoT7Ug


----------



## User10571 (13 May 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Wow!
> Back home, in front of my computer and ready to write.
> My day started in Birmingham. 50 miles later and I was at the meeting point in Northampton, and I knew that it was going to be a good day. The sun was shining brightly, the air was cool and refreshing, the clouds white and fluffy, and the birds singing joyfully.
> Met up with various people at the station, only a few of which I can match up to their forum names. After a hearty breakfast top-up we left.
> ...


Big congrats on completing your first imperial ton, Jim.
Well done! And good to spend the day riding in your company.
J


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 May 2012)

Hold on, you cycled from Birmingham to London BrumJim?

Thats awesome, well done!

As a general question, whats the route like from Brum to Northampton? It sounds like a good mileage ride to me.. that I wouldn't mind doing..


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2012)

Well done Jim!


----------



## ianmac62 (14 May 2012)

Thanks, FD, for a wonderful ride. (Sorry I'm only getting around to saying my thank-yous now - family descended on us yesterday). It was a great route. Thanks, User10571, for leading me quickly and safely through north London. Thanks, Mark, for the photos.

I loved the B road from Northampton to Newport Pagnell. (And must agree that NP town centre was pleasant.) Particularly loved that narrow, slightly descending, lane from lunch to the watercress village. Couldn't believe Adam when he said, in the middle of fields, that we were 10 or 11 miles from St. Pancras / Euston (we'd just pedalled north at that bit!) but then suddenly there was a sign saying "Welcome to the London Borough of Barnet", and red buses and black taxis, and pretty much a descending route into the building site that is King's Cross.

Really enjoyed everyone's company. It was lovely just chatting to people. Big cheers for BrumJim when, somewhere in North London, he ticked through 200 kilometres. Then thanks again to FD for instructions for a simple quiet route from St Pancras to Euston. BrumJim and I realised that his Virgin train to Brum and my London Midland train to Northampton left from adjacent platforms at the far end of the station about three minutes after we entered the concourse. Fastest part of the day! And then I saw two Virgin employees stop BrumJim and talk to him; I hope they were helpful?

Shared the bike space back to Northampton with a lone cyclist who'd spent the day train from Northampton to Eastbourne, pedal Eastbourne to Rye, train from near Rye to Northampton. And with a Birmingham Conservatoire music student whose specialist instrument was the recorder. So the chat made the journey fly by; I was home by 9.30 pm at just over 88 miles.

I'm back to that area around Marston Moretaine for a Circuit of Bedford Ride on Thursday.

Looking forward to seeing you all again!

Big thanks again to FD. And two photos at St Pancras at the end:


----------



## BrumJim (14 May 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> As a general question, whats the route like from Brum to Northampton? It sounds like a good mileage ride to me.. that I wouldn't mind doing..


 
Pretty flat (I averaged 18.5 mile/h), and almost exactly 50 miles from my house. Only big hill is up to Braunston just before you get to Daventry.
Birmingham to Coventry is OK - route depends largely on where in Birmingham you are heading for (or from), but a good road between Solihull and Coventry through Hamton in Arden and Catherine de Barnes, avoiding Meriden and heading in/out via the SouthWest corner.
Coventry to Daventry isn't that great - A45 most of the way and would avoid during busy times, but early on Saturday morning was fine. It gets more rural after the M45 starts, but it is still a major road with fast cars and trucks on it. I think there is a cycle path alongside for the dual carriageway bit, but I had my head down and had got into a rhythm.
Daventry to Northampton is great. It is a Roman road, and once you get the right road out of Daventry (not that difficult) there are no more turns until you reach Northampton.


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 May 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Pretty flat (I averaged 18.5 mile/h), and almost exactly 50 miles from my house. Only big hill is up to Braunston just before you get to Daventry.
> Birmingham to Coventry is OK - route depends largely on where in Birmingham you are heading for (or from), but a good road between Solihull and Coventry through Hamton in Arden and Catherine de Barnes, avoiding Meriden and heading in/out via the SouthWest corner.
> Coventry to Daventry isn't that great - A45 most of the way and would avoid during busy times, but early on Saturday morning was fine. It gets more rural after the M45 starts, but it is still a major road with fast cars and trucks on it. I think there is a cycle path alongside for the dual carriageway bit, but I had my head down and had got into a rhythm.
> Daventry to Northampton is great. It is a Roman road, and once you get the right road out of Daventry (not that difficult) there are no more turns until you reach Northampton.


 
Just been reliving the above through Google Maps, many thanks. What would dropping down to Royal Lemington Spa and across to Daventry be like?


----------



## BrumJim (14 May 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Really enjoyed everyone's company. It was lovely just chatting to people. Big cheers for BrumJim when, somewhere in North London, he ticked through 200 kilometres. Then thanks again to FD for instructions for a simple quiet route from St Pancras to Euston. BrumJim and I realised that his Virgin train to Brum and my London Midland train to Northampton left from adjacent platforms at the far end of the station about three minutes after we entered the concourse. Fastest part of the day! And then I saw two Virgin employees stop BrumJim and talk to him; I hope they were helpful?


 
No problems at all; they couldn't have been more helpful. Station staff alerted the driver, who opened the door. Driver checked all was OK, and then came down to tell me to strap up the bike. At Birmingham driver got out of his cab without being asked, and opened the door. At no time did they check my cycle reservation.
Only problem was the 40 minutes delay at Watford. Ho hum!


----------



## BrumJim (14 May 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Just been reliving the above through Google Maps, many thanks. What would dropping down to Royal Lemington Spa and across to Daventry be like?


 
Don't know that neck of the woods at all, but looks like a sensible option. RLS is very nice, but probably best avoided on a bicycle - the Welsh Road looks like a tempting bypass.

Personally I prefer the North Worcestershire area for cycling. You are never far from either a leg-sapping hill climb or a flat landscape. And plenty of villages and cake stops too.


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2012)

BrumJim said:


> You are never far from either a leg-sapping hill climb


 
Don't mention climbs to Davy. He goes all faint!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 May 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Personally I prefer the North Worcestershire area for cycling. You are never far from either a leg-sapping hill climb or a flat landscape. And plenty of villages and cake stops too.


Fancy leading a forum ride there then? Sounds great.


----------



## BrumJim (14 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Fancy leading a forum ride there then? Sounds great.


 
Have done so a few times, but struggling to get the next one going.


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 May 2012)

Belated thanks to everyone for coming along, and especially for Davy for his shepherding duties leading Rebecca to a station, & Luke for taking over his TECing duties. The 3 of us were the only ones who did the whole route as scheduled in the end! User10571 - I hope you've re-booted your internal compass, but well done for not losing anyone.

For anyone who ever gets stuck in South Mimms again, there is a nice cycle path which goes under the M25. 

I may run this again for anyone who wants to see a better way into St. Pancras.


----------



## BrumJim (14 May 2012)

Momentum.


----------



## BrumJim (14 May 2012)

Cake shops, mostly, although some get it from burger joints. Pie shops is the traditional way. Prices vary.


----------



## User10571 (14 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> So, how much is it and where can I buy some?


I have a small tube of some, with some still left in it.

I can lend you it, if you want.


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Cake shops, mostly, although some get it from burger joints. Pie shops is the traditional way. Prices vary.


In the absence of MTFU (banned substance  ) momentum is very useful.


----------



## User10571 (14 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> Thanks ! Hang on - _lend_ me? Generous! A little must go a long way then.


Sorry - Should've been 'offer some'....


----------



## ianmac62 (15 May 2012)

Hi FD, Just checked out where I'm riding on Thursday (40+ CC Audax-style "Circuit of Bedford") and I find the route co-incides with your route last Saturday from about Mile 21 (Cranfield) to Mile 27 (Millbrook). Looking forward to seeing those bits again! Cheers, Ian


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2012)

It was 'the' Millbrook too, always wondered where it was, complete with a transporter load of Skoda CitiGo's en-route to a press launch.


----------



## wanda2010 (17 May 2012)

A tad late with my few words but it's taken this long to recover from the weekend of cycling as I rode to Oxford on the Sunday. That's a whole other story re being pulled along by bungee cord/zip ties, being supported on the bike and mud comes into it too 

Saturday was part one of a great cycling weekend. I really enjoyed the route and the entry into London was much better for my nerves than the previous ride. I calculated that I did about 95 miles in total, but that doesn't include the 'extra' segment some of us did  Congrats to BrumJim on your 'ton'. 

Birmingham to London sounds like a good'un.


----------



## ianmac62 (19 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> It was 'the' Millbrook too, always wondered where it was, complete with a transporter load of Skoda CitiGo's en-route to a press launch.


 
Cycled through Millbrook again on Thursday. The circuit was being used - on the same day - by Skoda and Aston Martin. Now there's a sentence you couldn't have written in the days of the good old Iron Curtain.


----------

